# My 2011 Yard Haunt



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. This is the first time I've posted pics of my yard haunt, and I'm curious to see what y'all think. This was one of my favourite haunts that I've done (along with my parents help). Take a look and let me know what you think! Thanks!

P.S. Here are some links to a public page on facebook with the pics:

Some of the decor/props- https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150318151396943.342556.715101942&type=3&l=cbf6cb86b8

Daytime Set Up- https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150360985021943.351528.715101942&type=3&l=c25a7a805d

Halloween Night- https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150361010426943.351536.715101942&type=3&l=952669a12b


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Well done! The corn stalks worked well - I think I need to make some for my own haunt this year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You sure know how to make corn look spooky. Cute dog!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Your puppy is simply adorable. You did a good job with the corn and the massive scarecrows. Simple and effective. Your lighting was also well done.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you everyone! I loved how the corn stalks worked out. The TOT's and parents all loved out display, and said they can't wait for this year. With Halloween being on a Wednesday, I want to do something quick and simple this year, here goes the brainstorming!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

There was a picture of the PVC pipe with a small hole in it, was there a function to that? Air? Water spray?


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

The PVC pipes were used for a "tunnel" type thing. We put burlap on-top of the piping. There were -5 holes drilled in each pipe, and a 1000 watt fogger was attatched to the bottom of one of the pipes. The fog went through the pipes and out the holes. It worked out quite well.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nicely done, looks great and I love the pooch with the wig.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Well done. I like the theme of your yard.

I am particularly fond of the creepy dog with Bob Marley hair. (too cute)


----------

